# Meet Tiana



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Tiana is a little over a year old and came from a local puppy mill. She is a very scared little girl but so sweet. She has eyes that will melt your heart. We are fostering her until she is ready to go to her forever home. Jake and Jazz have been amazing with her...especially Jazz....she is being a great big foster sister.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

When I die, I want to go peacefully in my sleep like my Grandfather.....not screaming in terror like the passengers in his car." .......I've seen this before but love it.

Tiana looks like she could melt your heart. Thank you for doing this for her.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Tiana is beautiful. bless you and your family for fostering this sweet girl!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you for helping this sweet little girl out of a bad situation! Where are you located?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh the poor thing! I'm so glad to hear she's been rescued and thank you, Stacy, for taking her in.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you for helping that sweet girl.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone !! So far...I love being a Foster Mom !! It makes it all worthwhile when you see this smile .............


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Ohhhh, give her an extra hug for me..she is so sweet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh bless her heart and yours for giving her the love and security she needs to transition to a normal life. I want so to hug her so please do it for me.

Keep us updated on her progress. Love, love, love her smile.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She looks like such a sweetie! I am so happy to see you and Tom doing this for her. I am willing to put $$ on her staying at your house How is she doing with Jake and Jazz? Is she settling in nicely?


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Karen - She is not staying !! LOL I have to keep saying that or I am going to keep her !! She is doing as well as can be expected under the circumstances. She is eating/drinking/pottying OK. She is so thin and just so scared. But she loves being held and stroked. She just melted my heart when I saw that havanese smile and the havanese tongue for the first time on her face. Do you know anyone who might be interested in her?? She is not staying !!! LOL


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I actually may know a few people who might be interested. Once you have a good idea of the "ideal" home for her, let me know what it might be. I have a few people I have talked to who are looking for an older havanese puppy or a young adult. That is, if you don't keep her


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Look at those melt-your-heart eyes! Awwww....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Stacy! Great job fostering this little girl. I'm sure you'll make her feel loved and teach her the little things that will find her forever home!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Stacy, What a beautiful little girl. She has such sweet eyes, you can see her soul. Thank you for fostering her and being her angel.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition  What a wonderful smile on her face already!

PS Add to that congrats if you do indeed fail at fostering too!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's breaking my heart, such a sweet girl. Thank you so much for taking her in and showing her how life should be.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As she starts to feel safe and open up to the world around her I suspect it will be very hard for you to let this little lady go. You can see her soul through those eyes.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

She looks so sweet. Thank you for taking her into your loving home and care.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,that first picture shows how scared she is.....but she sure is a pretty thing. I loved the smiling picture! She has a sweet face and hopefully will come out of her shell a bit. She is gonna make someone a great pet thanks to all your hard work! :thumb:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a sweet face. I hope you find a wonderful home for her, and it's wonderful you are fostering her


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. Tiana is doing well but very afraid of people. She hides in her crate when I am in the room but I caught her playing and wagging her tail when she thought I wasn't looking. Brought a tear to my eye to see her having fun but as soon as I walked back in the room, she ran back to her crate. It's going to take alot of time and alot of love for her to trust people again...thank godness I am a patient person. And I agree with those of you that said you can see her soul thru her eyes. She is so precious. Again, thank you all for your kind words and support !! 
<I'm not keeping her....I'm not keeping her.....I'm not keeping her....>


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Jake&Jazz said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. Tiana is doing well but very afraid of people. She hides in her crate when I am in the room but I caught her playing and wagging her tail when she thought I wasn't looking. Brought a tear to my eye to see her having fun but as soon as I walked back in the room, she ran back to her crate. It's going to take alot of time and alot of love for her to trust people again...thank godness I am a patient person. And I agree with those of you that said you can see her soul thru her eyes. She is so precious. Again, thank you all for your kind words and support !!
> <I'm not keeping her....I'm not keeping her.....I'm not keeping her....>


I would think this is a bitter sweet blessing, being able to see that she can play and being able to get her to see you as a warm lap, a light step to follow and a welcome voice to be heard. It is all ahead of her and thanks to you it will be your lap, your step and your voice. It won't be easy or quick but it will be thanks to you!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, what a love bug. This poor little dog is really going to blossom with your help. Bless you for doing this!


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

I am so grateful to those who foster these wonderful dogs; we adopted two rescues who had been fostered by the most wonderful people. I know it will be hard to let her go when the time comes but fostering means many more dogs will find their forever homes. Like your Tiana, our dogs were very fearful of people, even after four months of fostering. It does get better and just requires a lot of patience and a willingness to accept the dog whereever she is. Initially our dogs wouldn't even approach us for yummy treats so we started putting the treats somewhat nearer to us and then just put them closer and closer. Now they are treat "Hounds" and come and bark to let me know they want a treat. They are absolutely great dogs and we are so blessed to have them. You will give a wonderful dog a great start toward a happy home. Thank you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Tiana is a beauty, hope she has lots of fun.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a pretty face!

Stacy, you should read Kay's and Maggie's thread "New owner needs assurance...". It's inspiring!  http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9722


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Imagine what Tiana must have gone through at the hands of humans to have come to the conclusion that people aren't safe. It makes me want to cry. She'll know soon enough that the world can be a beautiful place where people actually love her and have her best interest at heart. I'll pray that day comes sooner rather than later. Sending you much love little girl.


----------

